# Installation Samsung SCX-3400



## pfehrer (19 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un iMac 3.06GHz Intel Core 2 Duo Mac OS X 10.6.8 4GB 1067 MHz DDR3

Je viens d'acquérir une imprimante laser monochrome Samsung SCX-3400. Mon lecteur CD étant défectueux (autre problème ...) je ne peux utiliser le CD fourni pour installé les pilotes. Je suis donc allé les télécharger sur le site de Samsung. 

Sauf qu'une fois téléchargés, j'installe le package Printer Driver Installer et ensuite rien ... je n'ai pas de fichier .dmg, je n'ai rien .... 

Comment faire ? Quelqu'un aurait-il déjà rencontré le problème, ou quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ? 

Merci d'avance,
PF


----------



## lappartien (20 Avril 2012)

réinstaller une deuxième fois et redémarrer ton mac. (1 solution).redémarrage prend l'install en compte.


----------



## pfehrer (20 Avril 2012)

Merci de la réponse Lappartien, mais malheureusement je l'ai redémarré d'innombrables fois sans résultats. 
Déjà, le Printer Driver Package que j'installe ne fais que 570 Ko, ce que je trouve bizarre. Puis une fois installé, je ne le retrouve nulle part sur mon HD ... comme si rien n'avait été installé.


----------



## lappartien (20 Avril 2012)

y'as pas du prendre le bon lien. je viens de le faire
http://www.samsung.com/fr/support/model/SCX-3400/SEE-downloads?downloadName=BM-P


----------



## pfehrer (20 Avril 2012)

Si c'était le bon lien.
Je ne comprends vraiment pas :
Une fois téléchargé, je vais dans MAC_Installer > MAC_Printer > Printer Driver Installer.pkg

dois-je faire quelque chose d'autre ?

Dans le dossier InstallFiles > Printer Driver, dois-je faire quelque chose ? ​


----------



## lappartien (21 Avril 2012)

avec le receipts de mac printer t'as un dossier appletjar jel'installerai aussi.(dossier Setlp)
une fois installé tu devrais retrouver les éléments.

Les dossiers Install files devraient je pense être installés auto. C'est à vérifier une fpois que t'auras installé le printer mac

tu cliques bien 2 fois sur le .PKG et procéde à l'installe comme pour un system mac?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h33 ----------

Ton PKG samsung tu le rtrouverazs dans receipts

DD/Bibliothéque/receipts.


----------



## pfehrer (21 Avril 2012)

ok, je réessaie quand je reviens de vacances


----------



## pfehrer (30 Avril 2012)

Bon alors, je n'ai rien dans le dossier receipts. C'est sûrement du au fait que je n'arrive pas à installer l'appletjar ... il me met un message d'erreur. Je ne comprends pas, j'ai la version 6 de Javaavec un OS 10.6 ...


----------



## pfehrer (4 Mai 2012)

personne pour m'aider ??


----------



## lappartien (5 Mai 2012)

quand tu cliques 2 fois sur printer driver installer.pkg normalement une fenêtre s'ouvre comme pour installer un système. Tu n'as plus qu'à suivre. je viens de le faire.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h48 ----------

Maison/téléchargement/printer driver/mac installer/mac printer/printer driver installer.pkg

CLIQUER 2 FOIS (le point pkg fait 1,3mo)
une fenêtre doit s'ouvrir obligatoirement.


----------

